# vintti / ullakko



## Gavril

_Meidän talomme vinttiä / ullakkoa käytämme varastona.

Eksosfääri on kuin ilmakehän __vintti / ullakko.__ 

Voit nukkua vintissä / ullakossa, josta olemme tehneet vierashuoneen.

kartanon/huvilan/linnan/pilvenpiirtäjän vintti / ullakko


_Vielä kysymys: onko vintti tai ullakko aina rakennuksen korkein taso ennen kattoa?

Kiitoksia p


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kaikki kelpaavat minulle, mutta tähän tekisin pienen sijamuutoksen: "_Voit nukkua vintissä / ullakossa, josta olemme tehneet  vierashuoneen." _*Voit nukkua vintillä / ullakolla...*

Kieliopillisesti yhdistelmässä _pilvenpiirtäjän vintti / ullakko_ ei ole mitään erikoista, mutta koska vintti mielletään paikaksi, jossa säilytetään harvoin tarvittavaa tai jopa käytöstä poistettua tavaraa, pilvenpiirtäjissä ei taida useinkaan olla vinttiä. Mutta jos on, _pilvenpiirtäjän vintti_ tietysti kelpaa.

"Vielä kysymys: onko vintti tai ullakko aina rakennuksen korkein taso  ennen kattoa?"

On, jos kyseinen paikka on tarkoitettu tavaroiden säilytykseen. Näin ei tietenkään aina ole. Monissa uusissa suomalaisissa kerrostaloissa ei ole lainkaan vinttiä, vaan ylimmässäkin kerroksessa on asuinhuoneistoja. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi 1900-luvun alussa rakennetuissa kerrostaloissa on lähes poikkeuksetta vintti ylimmän asuinkerroksen yläpuolella.

GOM


----------



## kimurantti

Tässä saattaa olla paikkakuntaisia murre-eroja mutta itse käsitän vintti-sanan kuuluvan enemmän maaseudun vanhoihin taloihin kuin kaupunkilähiöiden uusiin asuntoihin vaikka merkitys molemmilla sanoilla on sama, ylin kerros (yleensä vielä lämmittämätön tila). Oman uudemman talon tila on ullakko mutta taasen mummon mökissä on vintti, eikä päinvastoin omassa puhekielessä.

Sekoitetaan pakkaa vielä sen verran että löytyy vielä vinttikoiria, en tiedä nimen alkuperää, ei kai ne siellä ullakolla juoksentele  ja puhekielessä jollakin voi vintti pimetä = suuttua täydellisesti, menettää hermonsa, sammua juopottelusta eli kun järki tavalla tai toisella katoaa päästä.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

kimurantti said:


> Tässä saattaa olla paikkakuntaisia murre-eroja mutta itse käsitän vintti-sanan kuuluvan enemmän maaseudun vanhoihin taloihin kuin kaupunkilähiöiden uusiin asuntoihin vaikka merkitys molemmilla sanoilla on sama


Epäilemättä eroja on, kuten monilla muillakin sanoilla. Olen asunut Helsingin keskusta-alueen kerrostaloissa kymmeniä vuosia, ja sanaa _vintti_ olen kuullut käytettävän erittäin yleisesti  -  ja käyttänyt sitä tietysti itsekin.


----------



## nino4ka

Itse olen kuullut aina puhuttavan vintistä ja käytän sitä itsekin, sanan _ullakko_ olen lähinnä kuullut television sisustusohjelmissa. Ja Tampereen seudulta siis olen. Ulkomaalaiselle sanoisin, että käytä kumpaa vaan!


----------



## Hemuli

*Vinttikoiran* vintti tulee tuulesta (vind, wind), joka esiintyy rodun nimessä muissa kielissä.


----------



## hui

Hemuli said:


> *Vinttikoiran* vintti tulee tuulesta (vind, wind)



Ei, vaan se tulee germaanisten kielten sanasta _wint_ tai _wind_, joka tarkoitti koiraa.


----------



## Hemuli

Kiitos korjauksesta, Hui. Minun olisi vain pitänyt pysyttäytyä alkuperäisessä vastausluonnoksessani, jonka mukaan vinttikoiran vintti on väännös rodun nimestä (eräissä) muissa kielissä....


----------

